# Just won the Green Card lottery, can I bring my partner??



## amesie1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am from Australia and i've just won the Green Card lottery. I've been dating my current partner for just over a year and I'm really in a hard spot at the moment because we can see a future together, but living in New York is something i've wanted to do for a long time.

We are just going to take each day as it comes for the moment. Anything could happen (visa could be denied, etc) yet. I've sent away my first round of paperwork, just with my name on it, as if you listed a spouse you need to be married.

I read somewhere that if you get married in the time between you submitting paperwork and having the interview, you simply let the consulate know and your partner will be granted an interview within 60 days, and basically you can do this even after you have your interview, but before you enter the US on your Green Card, and after that i'm just assuming it is more difficult. 

Has anyone had any experience with this. We are not that keen on marriage, but have talked about the possibility of it. I've heard of partner's visas taking YEARS to process, and I would hate for us to get married only for him not to be able to enter the US with me for years! 

Your advice is welcome!!! 

Thankyou!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

amesie1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am from Australia and i've just won the Green Card lottery. I've been dating my current partner for just over a year and I'm really in a hard spot at the moment because we can see a future together, but living in New York is something i've wanted to do for a long time.
> 
> ...


Hear say is the mother of all problems when it comes to immigration.
Yes, you marry up to the interview. The sooner the better. After the approval of your GC it will take some time. Visa Bulletin


----------



## hassmile (Aug 5, 2011)

*ask for an usa address*

Hi sir,
I hope that we will be friends as i plan to immigrate to united states, i have finished my studies in computer science then i worked as a professor in computer science for 5 years in my country morocco. i just been selected this year from diversity visa lottery organized by the government of united states every year, what i need is an address of a person in united states because the embassy ask me for it while it is necessary to post me permanent resident card, i will be thankful if you help me to have yours for this purpose.
thanks


----------

